# Just a couple of jalapenos!



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Here is Yoda and his best friend. Just a couple of jalapenos. 

There is going to be media at the Costume Halloween Chihuahua meetup on saturday!!!!
.


----------



## Kari (May 13, 2004)

:lol: Is he growling in the first picture??? :lol:


----------



## Alli (Jul 21, 2005)

Awww...that's really cute!!


----------



## xx-nathalie-xx (Jan 10, 2005)

these are priceless  you have to post them in the contest section !!! 

kisses nat


----------



## Cooper (Jun 15, 2005)

Wow... I thought that was all the same doggy until I saw the double doggy photo!! How cute they are!! I love me some Yoda!!


----------



## beetlebug_lady (Sep 8, 2005)

Too cute!!! I absolutely love the costumes!!!


----------



## luv4mygirls (Feb 20, 2005)

those are 2 spicey chi's!!


----------



## Rubyfox (Jul 11, 2005)

Thet are fantastic,, :sign5: 
Dont know if they look to pleased to be them though.....If dogs could talk hehee
Is there a prize for the best costume?


----------



## Lorisbabychi (Apr 3, 2005)

Hehe those are great pics


----------



## CooperChi (Dec 16, 2004)

I love those costumes, and they look so good on them!!!


----------



## nabi (Nov 25, 2004)

Those pic's are a riot LOL...Have fun on Sat. and take lot's of pic's !


----------



## JJ Ivy's mum! (Aug 23, 2005)

:lol: :lol: :lol: Very cute!


----------



## usmcjess (May 3, 2005)

Kari said:


> :lol: Is he growling in the first picture??? :lol:



Yes he was very mad at me!


----------



## milene (Oct 7, 2005)

the first picture is priceless


----------



## Tyson (Jan 14, 2005)

that first pic is too funny looks like he wants to tear someone apart.


----------



## sjc (Jan 14, 2005)

What a cute pair of "peppers"!


----------



## SC (Oct 15, 2004)

Too cute!


----------



## Ed&EmsMom (Sep 6, 2005)

Yoda and his pal are hot stuff alright! He didn't look to impressed though :lol:


----------



## ilovesadie (Jun 1, 2004)

LOL the first pic is too funny!! Those guys are hot hot hot!!


----------



## Pismo (Aug 2, 2005)

Those outfits are great! Perfect for chihuahuas! The growling picture is hilarious :lol:


----------



## LuvMyChiwawas (Sep 1, 2005)

He looks so cute...I love the pic where he is growling...so fierce!


----------



## CM Katie (Sep 28, 2005)

Haha the first picture!! He's trying so hard to look intimidating and mean, and it's just not working!! Don't tell him we all think that's the most adorable picture- it might lower his self esteem.


----------



## princess_ella (Jun 4, 2005)

I want some jalapenos to go please.Such adorable hot looking chis.


----------



## mychisangel (May 6, 2005)

Great outfits and cute pictures! That expression on his face in the first pic is so funny!


----------

